# Tomorrow is Wedding Annv



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

What do I do?

He is no longer living here, but we speak on occassion about the kids. It really pains me.

Seeking a legal separation for now but he wants a divorce.

It is going to be an awful day


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry.

Do you have extra money to go and do something for you? A massage? mani/pedi? Go to a movie?


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I have planned a trip with my two young boys to go toa castle ruins but there is a high possibility it will be cancelled.

I am not sure how I will be able to control my emotiions in front of them.

9 years is hard to forget in a few weeks time.


----------



## jeffsdesigns (Jul 19, 2011)

It'll be tough.

I know, I just had my anniversary a few weeks back and it about tore me up inside.

It never is easy.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

U/c, it would be my 19th anniversary on Tuesday, and we've been separated since February. I'm fine with where things are at, but I suspect it will not be a good day for my stbxw, and there's not much I can do about it to help her. Sorry to hear your pain.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I pray the trip still goes. I think if I am stuck in this house, I will go crazy and lose those tiny gains I feel I made this week.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Try to do something nice for you and your kids, even if the trip to the castle ruins is cancelled, maybe go to dinner?


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not sending a card, or an email or text. I will not call or hope or anything.

That gives myself false hope. I had bought cards for this day but they are now a ripped pile of trash. His gift has arrived too. What a waste.


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

Today was a horrible day. I am glad there are only a few hours left until I can take my meds and forget for the rest of the night.

I bet I only had 5 minutes to myself where his cheating a$$ and actions didnt flood my head. The worst part, McDonalds vanilla cone. We use to travel when we were in the states and we bought one everytime we went past McD. I forgot that until I sat down with my kids today to have one.....I am truly miserable.


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

*hugs* hope you are feeling better today


----------



## maxter (May 24, 2011)

My world just callapsed (again) this weeked. But this time the whole pile of $hit, foundation included, was sucked down into the abyss. In the middle of restarting MC and what appeared to be some remorse and personal insight from her, she banged the OM in a hotel with my kids in the next room. My 12 yr anniversary is in 2 wks. Oh, it's gonna be a bad day.


----------

